
Lawsuit accuses craigslist of promoting prostitution - rms
http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/03/05/craigs.list.prostitution/index.html
======
rms
It'll be interesting to see if this goes anywhere. I believe information
should be free, of course, but the law doesn't agree with me. The argument
used in the TPB trial for why TPB is guilty and Google isn't is that Google
cooperates with the rights holders. It seems like Craigslist could be doing a
lot more to stop the use of Craigslist for prostitution: improving the quality
of listings with a $5 fee in the erotic service section is just improving the
customer's experience.

Another source: [http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-craigslist-
laws...](http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-craigslist-lawsuit-
dartmar06,0,4199314.story)

~~~
gaius
Not to mention that paying by CC leaves an easy-to-follow audit trail.

